

Image searches for "Tiananmen" are now show protests on Google.cn - paulgerhardt
http://laughingsquid.com/google-takes-a-new-hard-line-approach-to-china/

======
chaosmachine
From what I understand, the filtering is IP-activated. Outsiders have always
been served normal results.

~~~
paulgerhardt
I never thought I would want to tunnel _into_ China, but it appears from the
few proxies I've tried that filtering is off.

A few very dubious free proxies with mixed functionality may be found here:
[http://www.hidemyass.com/proxy-list/China/fast/show-
planetla...](http://www.hidemyass.com/proxy-list/China/fast/show-planetlab/2/)

Edit: Screenshot: <http://imgur.com/8nDXo.png> and IP:
<http://imgur.com/0o3Am.png>

SOCKS5 using 122.224.33.4 port 80 on Firefox is a quick way to mess around -
though this doesn't take into account DNS resolving locally. There are
discrepancies between the two searches still, but searching for
"Tianamen"[sic] yields many more of the protest images.

------
paulgerhardt
This could be due more to Google not responding to take down claims than
lifting bans altogether...

